# Yard sales??



## dpebbles (Oct 28, 2011)

It is almost time for us to leave here and go back to the U.S. ...I have seen maybe two houses here in the villas having their gates open and signs advertising a yard sale....we would like to do this as well as we will only be returning with whatever we can fit in our suitcases. Is it ok to have yard sales here and is there anything we need to do in order to have one?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

One Mexican custom is to use big sheets of green or orange fluorescent poster board for your signs. Signs like this scream "ACT NOW" to Mexicanas and bring in more people to buy. 

Announce your yard sale in Spanish in big black magic marker letters on this type of poster board. Stick them up outside your gate, and a block or two up and down the street where people will see them. (of course, then removing them when you're done)

It also helps if you hold your sale on the 15th or 30th, or at least on a Friday-Saturday (this weekend is a double header - perfect!). People have money to spend on those days. Other days of the week, many folks are only thinking about their tortillas and the few pesos they have left.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

GC: your tagline?

Either it's an extremely well hidden inside joke, or I'm extremely obtuse today.

I will assume the latter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> GC: your tagline?
> 
> Either it's an extremely well hidden inside joke, or I'm extremely obtuse today.
> 
> I will assume the latter.


"Brave New World" by Aldous Huxley.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

GringoCArlos said:


> "Brave New World" by Aldous Huxley.


Ah. Thank you.

I do NOT want to think about how long ago it was that I read that.

Back to yard sales.

Based on your advice, it seems that Mexicans are just like Americans. The gaudier the sign, the more people who are irresistibly drawn to your yard.


----------

